# Ca18det



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i was wondering how hard it would be to swap a CA18DET into an S13 fastback. i dont have the car yet becuz i havent found a nice one for a decent price. but also, where can i find aftermarket parts for the CA and where would i get the oil filters and such from as well? any info would be great.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

it's a simple swap. just as easy as the S13 SR swap. you'll be looking at Japan or Austraila based companies for your best choice of aftermarket parts because the CA wasn't as popular among th engines to swap as the SR, RB, etc. 

there are SOME (not all) parts that are interchangeable between the USDM CA engines, but it's somewhat limited. i suggest that you go to a forum that is solely dedicated to 240SXs (i.e. the NICO forums) and they can help you with that.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

you'll probably want to use an 89-90 since the KA24E was designed to use the exact engine bay as the CA18DET, whereas the later ones were slightly altered for the KA24DE and SR20DET. the swap should be fairly simple. you may run into some problems when you search for replacement parts and performance upgrades, as i doubt any US companies will stock them. even simple parts (like oil filters, sparkplugs, etc.) may have to be special ordered from japan.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I can put you in personal touch with the guy helping me on my RB20 swap. He is currently in the process of making a CA hybrid motor. He is real helpful and knowledgable

You wouldnt have to order "special" spark plugs from Japan. Same for oil filters. It gets even better because there were turbo and N/A forms of the CA and a gaggle of parts are interchangable. I think it is a good swap. It was my first choice. Hoever my situation dictates I get an RB. My head gasket blew and I need an engine NOW. No CA's in-stock, so RB20 for me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it all depends on what year of 240 i get. i'm having trouble finding any at all in the first place, but i'm having a harder time finding a 91-93 5spd fastback, which is what i really want. if i do end up with the 89-90 model, a swap will be in order. i dont want to keep the SOHC KA, but i'd still rather have a KA DOHC to build over anything else. i'll figure it out sooner or later!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

does any one have any kind of information on the CA18DET?? i'm going to look at an 89 240sx se tonight and if it looks good, i'm buying it and i'll have money to spare to order the CA engine. i need info!!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *does any one have any kind of information on the CA18DET?? i'm going to look at an 89 240sx se tonight and if it looks good, i'm buying it and i'll have money to spare to order the CA engine. i need info!!!! *


try www.nissansilvia.com forums. there is heaps of posts on the CA in there.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Joel, good to see another aussie on the forums, and in Perth too.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *Hey Joel, good to see another aussie on the forums, and in Perth too. *


Hey, Ive seen you on the silviawa forums a bit.


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

what do you want to know.... 

i have a ca18det in my 180 right now i can get u the harness then ecu upgrades and alll that for a good price, no motor sorry to big to ship..

now the ca18det is a very nice motor i am very inpressed with the potential and power to this motor. theres is also a way to make it a ca20det with the crank form some other motor dont know the specifics but have talked to people about it. 

its to bad shipping is a bitch cause i have a spare motor i am trying to sell here for 300 dollars. ..... 

i also have some parts laying around that i dont want.. tomei ecu, jun cams, and injectors.. email me with questions or post here and i can help.. ryan


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i see that you're from japan, so that only helps a little bit. what i'm really looking for is what i need for the swap, like what kind of mods i need to do and such. i have an '89 240sx as you can tell from my signature and i'm thinking about doing the CA swap into it. i dont know when i'll be doing it, but i'll keep in touch and maybe buy some items off of you.


----------

